# Planter Box



## paddling john (May 29, 2004)

I built a planter bow out of cedar. Tiffany plans to fill it with dirt rather than potted plants. What is a good sealer to use on the inside that will have contact with wet dirt? I will probably either use stain or Thompson's on the outside.
John


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

lined mine with black plastic, to keep the dirt in and moisture off the wood, lined the bottom with cardboard to let the moisture go somewhere


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

backbay2 said:


> lined mine with black plastic, to keep the dirt in and moisture off the wood, lined the bottom with cardboard to let the moisture go somewhere


They look like nice furniture after you stained it. Did you clear coat it? 
Did you use treated 2x lumber to build the walls?


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I built mine out of cedar and didn't line or coat them with anything. They should last a long time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Those look great.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

stain and sealer in one, cedar was out of my budget.......


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Cedar is 2 folds....it helps deter bugs as well.....

No need to use a sealer with cedar that would leech into soil and into the plants you intend to eat.

The card board at the bottom is a good idea.....if you have grass.....it breaks down in a year and it kills the grassy weeds without posion.... BTW - never till grass if your trying to remove it!

I'm on year 5 on my cedar 2 * 8's....but I'm seeing it breakdown with the contact of the dirt....


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> Cedar is 2 folds....it helps deter bugs as well.....
> 
> No need to use a sealer with cedar that would leech into soil and into the plants you intend to eat.
> 
> ...


You can build the wall with 1.5" clearance from ground to avoid contact with wet dirt. Nail a molding piece of 1 x 3 to cover up that gap. Every five years you need to replace only that molding piece.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

i built near the exact same thing out of cedar for a garden. I got 12 years out of mine before the termites took out the bottom edges of the lower boards. I'm up around Austin.



sotxks said:


> I built mine out of cedar and didn't line or coat them with anything. They should last a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

mas360 said:


> You can build the wall with 1.5" clearance from ground to avoid contact with wet dirt. Nail a molding piece of 1 x 3 to cover up that gap. Every five years you need to replace only that molding piece.


 Build them like ^^this^^ with a 1x4 rot board on the bottom touching the ground. You can weed eat against it etc. and replace it every so often as it rots or as it begins to look bad.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

I was cheap but wanted cedar beds. Used 8' cedar fence pickets and cut off the dog ear. Wife says they look pretty nice, and they were **** economical. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

bjones2571 said:


> I was cheap but wanted cedar beds. Used 8' cedar fence pickets and cut off the dog ear. Wife says they look pretty nice, and they were **** economical.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


If it passes her test you won!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

dbarham said:


> If it passes her test you won!


Aint that the truth.Quality Control has to pass anything,everything we do.


----------

